# Zement im Teich ???



## Kalle (25. Mai 2006)

So hallo miteinander,  

da ich mit meinem Teichbau die Grobarbeit abgeschlossen habe, möchte ich jetzt zu den Verschönerungsarbeiten kommen, und später meinen Bachlauf einbauen.

In einem der Themen im "Bau eines Teiches", habe ich mich bereits eingebracht, und an einer Stelle geschrieben, daß ich __ Moos zum Folienschutz am Rande benutze. 

Dann kam der starke Regen, und mein Moos lag im Teich.   Hätte ich mir ja auch denken können.....   Sch.....

So. Jetzt möchte ich den Übergang der Folie zum Rand mit Zement noch "verarbeiten". "vertuschen"

Vorteile:

1. Jetzt wäre die Folie im Winter durch den Zement für das Eis gerüstet.
2. UV-Schutz
3. Schaut einfach besser aus als Folie.....

Nun jetzt meine Frage an Euch. Zement zieht ja bekanntlicherweise Wasser.

1. Wieviel Wasserverlust hätte ich dann ??? Macht sich dies bemerkbar ???
    (Dochtwirkung)
2. Schädlich für Fische ??? Kalk ??? (Es gibt ja auch Betonteiche...:? )
3. Andere Nachteile ???? 

Hier mal 2 Bilder..... 

 

 

Hier sieht man noch rechts im Bild das Moos.... (jetzt is es weg)

Gruß

Morphantro


----------



## Wolfgang (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zement im Teich ???*

Hallo
neuen Mörtel einfach ein Dichtmittel beifügen. Dann zieht er keine Wasser mehr. Alten Mörtel mit Dichtschlämme bestreichen, derselbe Effekt.


----------



## Frank (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zement im Teich ???*

Guten morgen Wolgang (nochmals   )

kennst du zufällig den Namen von einem solchen Dichtmittels? ich such da nämlich auch noch was.


----------



## Lurch (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zement im Teich ???*

Hallo 
Die Dichtschlämme dibt es in jedem Baumarkt. Fa. Ceresit oder auch Hansit sind gängige Hersrteller solcher sachen. Auch mit Trasszement (auch im Baumarkt erhältlich) lässst sich eine gute Dichtheit erreichen. 
Das Aufragenden ist saueinfach, es wird eine dünne Suppe angerührt und dann mit einem Pinsel aufgestrichen. Wenn man das 2 -3 mal  macht dann ist ruhe mit dem Wasserverlust

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Kalle (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zement im Teich ???*

Hallo,

besten dank schonmal,,,,, 

@ Lurch

sollte mir dann was von diesen Dichtschlämmen ins Wasser fliesen....

Gefährlich für Fisch und Pflanzen ????? 

Hab ja bereits Wasser im Teich..  

Für wieviel qm reicht so ein Sack ????? oder Behälter ????
Weißt du das ??

danke

gruß

morphantro


----------



## Frank (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zement im Teich ???*

Hi,

ööhm, ich meinte den Zusatzstoff für den Mörtel, nicht die Schlämme zum nachher "streichen".


----------



## Wolfgang (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zement im Teich ???*

Hallo
du musst das Wasser schon soweit ablassen das die zu bearbeitende Fläche trocken liegt. Wenn dann etwas ins Wasser gelangt ist das nicht schlimm, solange es nicht eine ganze Mischung ist  
Die Dichtschlämme kann auch auf feuchtem Untergrund aufgebracht werden.
Ansonsten schließe ich mich dem Hermann an.
@ Frank moin moin Nochmal 
 Ich hatte das Zeug von Ceresit. Einfach im Baumarkt fragen.


----------



## Haitu (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zement im Teich ???*

Hi morphantro,

ich habe hier einen Link über Dichtschlämme.



Da gehst du über Produktinformationen-Produktgruppe-Trinkwasser-Spezialprodukte-PCI Dichtschlämme und da den Button Info und kommst dann auf ein Acrobat-Dokument mit Verarbeitungshinweisen von Dichstschlämme.


----------



## Kalle (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zement im Teich ???*

Nochmals besten Dank.

Werd dann Freitag gleich mal in den Baumarkt fahren.

Schönen Tag allerseits.

gruß

morphantro


----------

